# Gear for the keys in March



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok so im goin down to the keys in March. I am going 2 bring a shark rod and bait rods. But what will be biting there in march and what lures, line, rods, hooks, and weights should i bring. We also will have a skiff so let me know if there is any trolling lures i could bring for inshore stuff like barracuda or bonito or anything like that.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

citation said:


> Ok so im goin down to the keys in March. I am going 2 bring a shark rod and bait rods. But what will be biting there in march and what lures, line, rods, hooks, and weights should i bring. We also will have a skiff so let me know if there is any trolling lures i could bring for inshore stuff like barracuda or bonito or anything like that.


Have you forgotten Permit? For me, that would be at the top of the list...

Chubby grubs for lures, and crabs,clams,shrimp, etc for live (or frozen) bait.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Have you forgotten Permit? For me, that would be at the top of the list...
> 
> Chubby grubs for lures, and crabs,clams,shrimp, etc for live (or frozen) bait.


i live in VA so i realy dont know how to fish for them, will is 15 or 20 lb mono, and a penn 460 slammer handle them and what is the average size of permit?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

citation said:


> i live in VA so i realy dont know how to fish for them, will is 15 or 20 lb mono, and a penn 460 slammer handle them and what is the average size of permit?


They are like a really big pompano. Fished in a similar manner. Average size is about 2-4 lbs, 8lbs not uncommon, and up to 40 is rare, but happens...

20 lb mono, if you are a good fisherman. Otherwise, 30lb braid. (you either put the trust in your own skills, or the equipment)


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

ok what r some good reels and am on a budget on fishing gear so no $200 dollar reels cause i am cuting it prety close to the max. ammount of money i am willing to spend.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I am afraid that I can't be of much help in choosing "budget" gear.

I would suggest that you focus on a target species, and then make a request (in a separate thread) for a suggestion once you know what you will be fishing for.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

solid7 said:


> I'm sorry, but I am afraid that I can't be of much help in choosing "budget" gear.
> 
> I would suggest that you focus on a target species, and then make a request (in a separate thread) for a suggestion once you know what you will be fishing for.


ok well thanks the info is much appreciated


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

ok well thanks the info is much appreciated


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Where are you going to be staying/fishing while you are there?


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

i am going to be staying on a tiny island about 100 yards off of Marathon.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

citation said:


> i am going to be staying on a tiny island about 100 yards off of Marathon.


Gulf side, or Atlantic?

I go a few times a year, and this year we are taking our Kayaks out. Gonna fish the mangrove on the calm side. The area you are staying would be great for that. Not to mention jigging or throwing shrimp around 7 mile bridge.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Gulf side, we can get kayacks out on the island, how do you fish the mangroves. I plan to fish both the ocean and the gulf so what elese besides permit can i catch when im down there?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just kayak up to withing casting distance of the mangrove islands, and present nicely cut shrimp. Should be able to catch some snapper.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Will there be any tarpon and what will they be eating if they are there?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't fish tarpon, but yes, they will be there. Tarpon like pogies. I don't have a clue if you are gonna find 'em in March...


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Ohh thanks what about bonito and cobes


----------



## SacoRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

I was just down in Marathon for 6 days and got back to Melbourne Beach this afternoon, I‘m on vacation down here for two weeks on vacation from upstate New York. 

I had access to a small skiff (no radio/lights) from Marathon in the Keys, I went out about 2 -to- 2.5 miles on the ocean side on three days. Just past the marker, less than 30 foot depth. I’m told it’s better to go out about five miles in that area, father than I would go in the skiff I was in. Anyway, two days I drifted with live shrimp, just bumped along the bottom. Drifting I caught small gag grouper, yellow tail snapper, grunts…the most fun was amber jacks on the light equipment I had. On top of a shoal was all small fish, the best was drifting off the top down the side, keeping contact with the bottom. 

On advice I tried chumming the third/final trip out and free lined shrimp back in the chum slick. Very quickly I had a school of Spanish mackeral behind the skiff in the chum, but nothing else for some time (couple hours), then about the time I was going to head in suddenly a screaming drag…but it got off before I ever saw it. You know, one of those times that haunt you. Anyway, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

what kind of fishing will you be doing? From boat? Yak? Bridge?


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Kayak, boat, shore, and mabey bridge i am going to try everything.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

citation said:


> Kayak, boat, shore, and mabey bridge i am going to try everything.


If you are fit enough to do it, perhaps some spear fishing? 

The snorkeling and free diving are awesome, if you can find a good spot.


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

if want want a good budget rod get the abu garcia 6600 bcx combo from cabelas, matched up with a 3/8-2 1/4 rod.........great combo:fishing:


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok here is a list on what i plan on bringing let me know what you guys think or if i need to add anything 

Penn 9/0 on a penn mariner stand up rod
Penn 760 slammer on a ugly stick
Penn 550ssg on a ugly stick
Daiwa sealine 30sha on a OM 12
Ugly stick tiger jigging rod for the daiwa when i use it on the boat or yak
Abu round baitcast reel 
1lb spool of 50lb triline
1/2 pound spool of 15 lb triline
1/2 pound spool of 20lb tritanium
2, 50 yard spools of 80lb mono leader
25 yard spool of 60lb flouro leader
bucket of gulp minnows (white)
7 bags of diffrent gulp lures (minnows, crabs, sandflees, ect.)
2 bomber topwater plugs
clark spoons
Gotcha plugs
3 shark rigs all 9 feet long and 480 lb wire 12/0 j-hook
5 12in. rigs (130) lb mono and 8/0
2 packs of 7/0 octopus hooks
2 packs of 5/0 j hooks
sting silvers
3 manns stretch diving plugs 
2 cobia jigs
5 spro bucktails
3 sabiki rigs
60 lb wire (200 yards)
2 packs of d.o.a shrimp
8 oz. weights
6oz. weights
5oz. weights 
3 oz. weights 
swivels and snap swivles
so let me know if i left anyathing out or if i need more of something i will be there for ten days


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

What size hook should i use for permit?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

citation said:


> What size hook should i use for permit?


That's a matter of taste. I prefer smaller hooks for just about anything, because it gives me better chances of catching "other" stuff. You can use anything from a #4 up to about a 4/0. You most likely aren't going to find the big ones your first time after them, so start in the middle, with a #1 or 1/0 mutu or demon perfect circle. Rig it like a pompano rig, but with one hook, up about 18" off the weight.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

I fish for permit quite frequently off the bridges in the keys. I dont use anything smaller than 40lb line and 7/0 circles. I use accurate bx-600s on chaos 9' 30-60lb rods


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Forgot to ask earlier but what do u guys use for leader for permit and are permit real easy to spook if your leader is to big or the bait is not presented right?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Frogfish said:


> I fish for permit quite frequently off the bridges in the keys. I dont use anything smaller than 40lb line and 7/0 circles. I use accurate bx-600s on chaos 9' 30-60lb rods


Wow, them are snook size hooks!

I like small hooks to hide in baits, but that is just my preference. I do find that they like a nicely presented bait - not too big, and cut clean, no ragged edges and trailing hangy things... Sounds weird, but it does seem to work better.

You keeping those big guys, or just C/R?


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

citation said:


> Forgot to ask earlier but what do u guys use for leader for permit and are permit real easy to spook if your leader is to big or the bait is not presented right?


50lb fluro. Off the bridges they dont spook too easily


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Wow, them are snook size hooks!
> 
> I like small hooks to hide in baits, but that is just my preference. I do find that they like a nicely presented bait - not too big, and cut clean, no ragged edges and trailing hangy things... Sounds weird, but it does seem to work better.
> 
> You keeping those big guys, or just C/R?


I'll keep a fish in the teens for dinner...the big ones we usually release.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

*Chaos rods*



Frogfish said:


> I fish for permit quite frequently off the bridges in the keys. I dont use anything smaller than 40lb line and 7/0 circles. I use accurate bx-600s on chaos 9' 30-60lb rods


Say Frog, what kind of guides do those Chaos rods have and do they handle braid well? Also, how do they compare to ugly sticks? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

My chaos rods are custom built by Chaos to my specs, so I have Fuji SiC boat guides on them. They handle braid like a champ. The rods overall are lightyears better than Uglystiks IMO.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

citation said:


> ok what r some good reels and am on a budget on fishing gear so no $200 dollar reels cause i am cuting it prety close to the max. ammount of money i am willing to spend.


that 460 slammer you got will be great. You really don't need much to fish for permit, just crabs or big shrimp for bait, and a 2/0-4/0 circle hook. If your really looking for a fight, you can catch them with fly gear, or a 12pound setup. Also if you have some big reels(400 yd of 20 pd mono) you can fish some bridges at night with the same permit crabs and catch tarpon at night(just get a 6/0-8/0 circle hook). Hope all this helps man.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

smacks fanatic said:


> you can catch them with fly gear, or a 12pound setup. Also if you have some big reels(400 yd of 20 pd mono) you can fish some bridges at night with the same permit crabs and catch tarpon at night(just get a 6/0-8/0 circle hook). Hope all this helps man.


Yeah but only on the flats. If you use anything less than 40lb mono mainline when fishing for tarpon or permit off the bridges you will lose every single fish, I guarantee it. Trust me, I've been fishing those bridges for years...


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

frog,
i was meaning using a 12 pound setup on the flats for permit.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> frog,
> i was meaning using a 12 pound setup on the flats for permit.


Fishing permit ANYWHERE on a 12 lb setup is NOT for the beginner, or the weak of heart...


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

solid7,
the permits on the flats are not big right now. the largest is most likely 15pds give or take so a twleve pound setup aint bad. the forty pounders are on the nearshore wrecks...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Roger that.

I am coming after them the first week of June. Got my yak ready to go...


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

good luck chasing those permit...i find that its easier to flats fish Biscayne than the keys if you're limited to a yak


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Frogfish said:


> good luck chasing those permit...i find that its easier to flats fish Biscayne than the keys if you're limited to a yak


We are going to hang out in one of our usual spots around Tavernier/Plantation Key. I've got some good leads on the permit and snapper in that area. Even if I don't get any, there's some great water for yakking in that area... It's a win for me, in any case.


----------

